# Film music news



## TudorMihai

Here we can post news from the film music world, whether they're news about composers, their assignments or about the latest soundtrack releases.


----------



## TudorMihai

John Ottman has been confirmed as the composer for "X-Men: Days of Future Past" and "Non-Stop".

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2013/04/01/john-ottman-to-score-x-men-days-of-future-past-and-non-stop/


----------



## TudorMihai

Intrada Records announced the premiere release of Jerry Goldsmith's music for "Seven Days in May". Included on the same CD is Maurice Jarre's music for "The MacKintosh Man". The label also released the complete score for The Carpetbaggers by Elmer Bernstein.

















http://filmmusicreporter.com/2013/04/01/jerry-goldsmiths-seven-days-in-may-score-released/


----------



## Ryan

I enjoy the sound track to X-men more than the films themselves. I wish they would get rid of cyclops, acting without eye contact is so Timothy Dalton. Acting is all about the eyes you see.

Thank you so much 

Ryan O'Brain OBE


----------



## TudorMihai

Great news for film music fans. John Williams was confirmed as composer for _The Book Thief_, a drama film directed by Brian Percival and scheduled for release in November this year. This will mark his first collaboration with another director besides Spielberg since 2005.

John Williams to Score 'The Book Thief'


----------



## TudorMihai

Orange Mountain Music will release the soundtrack of the forthcoming film _Visitors_, composed by Philip Glass. The music is performed by the Bruckner Orchester Linz and conducted by Dennis Russell Davies. It will be released on September 3, 2013.

Philip Glass' 'Visitors' Soundtrack Announced


----------



## Schumann

The best news ever in the universe of film music got to be the return of John Williams for Star Wars episodes 7-9!!!


----------



## TrevBus

Ryan said:


> I enjoy the sound track to X-men more than the films themselves. I wish they would get rid of cyclops, acting without eye contact is so Timothy Dalton. Acting is all about the eyes you see.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Ryan O'Brain OBE


Well, it's NOT "all about it" but it is a large part. Which is why I like Russell Crowe and Anthony Hopkins so much. BTW, I like Dalton(do get your point though)as well.


----------



## TudorMihai

Yesterday, August 16, the nominations for the World Soundtrack Awards were announced. The award ceremony will take place on October 19. Here are the nominees for the most important categories:

*Film composer of the year*

Mychael Danna
Alexandre Desplat
Danny Elfman
James Newton Howard
Thomas Newman

*Best original film score of the year*

Dario Marianelli - _Anna Karenina_
Howard Shore - _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_
Mychael Danna - _Life of Pi_
Jonny Greenwood - _The Master_
Thomas Newman - _Skyfall_

Riz Ortolani will receive the lifetime achievement award.

Nominees for Best Song and more info here: World Soundtrack Awards Nominations Announced


----------

